# Waxoyl sprayed



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

I am thinking of having the underneath of the motorhome sprayed with Waxoyl and wonder if any one has had this done lately. We are in the Midlands and I have seen a place that do this in the adverts based in Rugby. I know its either done in black or clear and would welcome members thoughts on this subject. I have not seen any adverts in the mags about this for some time. Help please


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I've done it myself on the van and cars but not as thoroughly as the professionals can do it. I've found it to be a good product and it does kill any rust that is already established.
Black does look better but you can see any areas not covered/rusty with the clear and the latter doesn't make a mess of your clothes when you go underneath at a later stage.


----------



## gramor (Oct 24, 2010)

Give the company a call and ask them if they give a guarantee with the work. Some of them will but only if the vehicle is less than three years old.
Where there is existing rust on and inside the chassis the job will only be as good as the preparation work. 
Why not ask them for contact details of other MH owners who have had the job done and are local to you and go along to see them.
DIY is possible but it's messy (really messy) and you will not have the selection of extension probes that the commercial companies have to reach all the nooks and crannies which is where the tin worm lives.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Waxoyle*

Did all three of my M/H's myself. Choose a warm day to keep the waxoyle liquid, buy the pressure sprayer and waxoyle from halfords all for around £60ish. Rust prevention is good keeps the cables free and it protects the wooden floor.

Graham


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Waxoyle*



zappy61 said:


> Did all three of my M/H's myself. Choose a warm day to keep the waxoyle liquid, buy the pressure sprayer and waxoyle from halfords all for around £60ish. Rust prevention is good keeps the cables free and it protects the wooden floor.
> 
> Graham


I definitely agree with Graham. I've done one vehicle, and the warmth is vital. You want the stuff to run into every little crevice, so although warming the can of waxoly up in a warm bowl of water is a good idea anyway, if the chassis is cooler than it could be the stuff will not run as far as on a hot day (well, not winter time anyway!). Although to some extent I would imagine that once a warm day arrives, it may still run a little more?

Most recently I've sprayed some of the black stuff in an aerosol into my wheelarches, and this was not a good idea. The stuff never seems to set, won't wash off clothes, and putting it where parts of you may venture, when changing a tyre for instance, I would not do again!!

As long as I could get underneath I don't mind doing it again, the clear stuff is not as messy, and I don't think its a job that requires paying someone else?

Jason


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

if you cannot get a warm day, boil the kettle a few times and fill a large bucket with the boiling water and stand the container in the bucket for 30 mins before application, it tells you all this on the container.

the small pump sprayer that you can buy with it, does the job, but the waxoil needs to be fairly warm

the only other thing you will need is a boiler suit and a set of ramps


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

To get round the temperature problem you can thin the wax with white spirits and this will enable it to penetrate and kill the rust. you then need to give it at least one more coat in thick wax to retain the protection. It is a good idea to remove any flaking rust in advance.


----------



## gramor (Oct 24, 2010)

You will also need a tarpaulin to cover the driveway as it can drip for a long time, masking tape and newspaper to cover up all the bits underneath that you don't want covered.

As an apprentice the penalty for mistakes or indiscretion was being sent to the Ziebart bay when the regular guy was off...........one day at that was enough to convince us all to toe the line.

But in all seriousness, the corrosion takes hold in the most awkward places, so to begin with you have to power wash everything until it is spotless, wait for it to all dry out properly otherwise leaving damp crud in corners and covering it with Waxoyl does nothing but waste your time and money.

The commercial guy's are using industrial airless pumps to force the stuff in, those pump up sprayers they sell are just not up to the job as they cannot ensure a consistent spray pattern inside the chassis sections which is where the terminal corrosion really sets in.

Clear stuff is for inside door cards, black underneath, but as pointed out by another poster do not use it in wheelarches as it has a certain self healing ability by never drying hard and will rub off on clothing or whenever you have to crawl underneath to do anything.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

The black and clear are the same product and the only difference is the colour. I have cans of both in my garage.


----------



## gramor (Oct 24, 2010)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,The black and clear are the same product and the only difference is the colour. I have cans of both in my garage.


The black contains bitumen the clear obviously doesn't, so not quite the same. :wink:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

gramor said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,The black and clear are the same product and the only difference is the colour. I have cans of both in my garage.
> ...


Hi,
The bitumen, if it's there, only provides colour as there is nothing on the tins or the Internet to say there is a difference.

The old Ziebart product might have had bitumen in it buy waxoyl does not contain enough to make any significant difference.

I do have it sprayed side by side on my van and can't detect a difference apart from one being a lot cleaner than the other.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi ,had my Ducatto done last year by profs ,had no probs for 7yrs, this year after waxoil same garage failed van for rusted rear b/pipes, just looking for work ,or not ,or didn,t care what they were covering,make sure its a good job,and check before you take it away.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

I done my M/home myself as above it's messy will go everywhere in a mist if it's too thick warm can up then shake it then warm again but not with a naked flame it's very very inflammable !!and don't smoke ?

Tony A.


----------

